

Show HN: Overlapse - easily create and share time-lapses from your smart phone - Roarster
http://overlap.se/

======
Roarster
If anyone wants a direct link to the app (which is where we'd really like the
feedback) then it's on Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlapse&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlapse&hl=en)

